# Damn gyno



## Cslogger515 (Jul 16, 2020)

So I'm on a 750mg test c cycle 16 weeks I'm at week7. I had to go out of town for work and forgot my aromasin at home. Thought I'd be ok for the week turns out my body said different. It's not to bad yet but I can feel it under my right nip but can't really tell by looking at it. Can I run nolva and my aromasin to stop and shrink the gyno. I figured if I caught it soon enough might be ok? I check my nips everyday cause I've always been scared of gyno but that's what I get for forgetting it at home.


----------



## DOOM (Jul 16, 2020)

Cslogger515 said:


> So I'm on a 750mg test c cycle 16 weeks I'm at week7. I had to go out of town for work and forgot my aromasin at home. Thought I'd be ok for the week turns out my body said different. It's not to bad yet but I can feel it under my right nip but can't really tell by looking at it. Can I run nolva and my aromasin to stop and shrink the gyno. I figured if I caught it soon enough might be ok? I check my nips everyday cause I've always been scared of gyno but that's what I get for forgetting it at home.


  You will be fine lumps are common place for steroid users. People will tell you things like they Zapped there gyno with letro. I will tell you right now letro does not get rid of gyno. Only surgery on the glands will truly eradicate gyno. 

The lumps go into cessation. They can be completely unnoticeable to touch and feel but trust me they are still
there. The same lumps will coMe back in the same place time and time again! 

Your best measure for being proactive on cycle is to use a low dose of tamoxifen throughout your cycle. It’s cheap and easily obtainable. 

The next option to would entail dealing with a tender sore lump that has already formed. The very best option for this would be Raloxifene. I cannot stress this enough USE PHARMA GRADE!! It should cost $60-$75 well worth it!

Also dropping your test levels will help expedite the process. Chasing the gyno dragon on a high dosage of test is futile! 

Remember the next time you put yourself on a hormonal roller coaster without using the proper ancillary drugs there is a very good chance those same lumps will come back and in the same place.


----------



## DJ21 (Sep 6, 2020)

Cslogger515 said:


> So I'm on a 750mg test c cycle 16 weeks I'm at week7. I had to go out of town for work and forgot my aromasin at home. Thought I'd be ok for the week turns out my body said different. It's not to bad yet but I can feel it under my right nip but can't really tell by looking at it. Can I run nolva and my aromasin to stop and shrink the gyno. I figured if I caught it soon enough might be ok? I check my nips everyday cause I've always been scared of gyno but that's what I get for forgetting it at home.



Were you able to eradicate with suggested advice? Just curious on the topic.


----------



## GSgator (Sep 8, 2020)

Nolvadex should shrink it down to damn near being nonexistent.


----------



## andy (Sep 8, 2020)

i had simillar stuff recently.
i lowered my test e to 250 (back to cruise) and added nolva 20mg/d for a first week, then 40mg/d for second week and 60mg/d for the following 3rd and 4th week. I can actually say it helped me. by week 3 I felt my gyno decreased a lot and now I can't even feel it even if I try to touch it.  Now I guess I'll be carrying nolva with me at all times.

If your good with 20mg, then there's no reason to up to dosage though. depends how bad of a gyno u have.
Also there's a option to cut the fat tissue out so u gon't have to worry about it anymore.


----------

